# suche websitedownloader der eine .pdf erstellt



## Wolf of Doom (1. April 2002)

hi

ich will mir ne persoenliche tutorial cd machen. ich hatte zwar mal ein paar tuts aber leider alle als word datei, und wie man das kennt verschiebt sich alles. ein kumpel von mir hat mir mal ein programm gesagt aber ich hab den namen vergessen also wenn jemand einen tip hat posten


thx and cya

wolf


----------



## Saesh (2. April 2002)

wie wäre es denn mit html2pdf


----------



## Wolf of Doom (2. April 2002)

hmmm

thx fuer den tip, aber irgendwie funtz des tool nicht 

fuer weitere tips bin ich offen


cya wolf


----------



## dfd1 (5. April 2002)

Oder doc2pdf ??
Am besten schaust du zuerst  hier nach...;-)


----------



## goela (5. April 2002)

Schon mal was von PDF-Factory gehört? Klinkt sich wie ein Drucker ins System und damit lassen sich ALLE druckbaren Daten als PDF-Datei erstellen.
Die Druckdaten werden an PDF-Factory umgeleitet und können anschliessend als PDF-Datei gespeichert werden.

Zu finden unter: http://www.fineprint.com/


----------



## dfd1 (5. April 2002)

Stimmt... Den habe ich ja ganz vergessen


----------



## dfd1 (3. September 2002)

Noch ne Frage...
Ich muss von alten Word-Dateinen PDFs machen. Das sind so an die 200 Dateien oder mehr 
Das Problem ist... Die Worddateien heissen nicht .doc oder .dot sondern z.b .wde oder .wfr :-- 

Diese Endungen signalisieren die Sprache des Dokuments (.wde => Wordfile in Deutsch; .wfr => Wordfile in Franz; usw.)

Wie löse ich das effizient statt sie immer mit dem Word zu öffnen und dann mit dem pdfFactory zu "drucken"

Danke für gute Vorschläge im Voraus

MFG
DFD


----------



## reto (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Schon mal was von PDF-Factory gehört? Klinkt sich wie ein Drucker ins System und damit lassen sich ALLE druckbaren Daten als PDF-Datei erstellen.
> Die Druckdaten werden an PDF-Factory umgeleitet und können anschliessend als PDF-Datei gespeichert werden.
> 
> Zu finden unter: http://www.fineprint.com/ *



Wie wärs mit pdf995? richtet sich ebenfalls als Drucker ein, ist aber im Gegensatz zu PDF-Factory kostenlos... http://www.pdf995.com


----------



## goela (3. September 2002)

So "kostenlos" ist es dann auch wieder nicht!!!



> All three products are available as FREE downloads. *The free versions display a sponsor page in your web browser each time you run the software*. If you would prefer not to see sponsor pages, you may upgrade by obtaining individual license keys for each product at any time for $9.95 each. A suite license for all three products is also available for $19.95. Licensing also entitles you to technical support (response within 24-hours) via e-mail.


----------



## goela (3. September 2002)

@dfd1

Es gibt einen Batch-Converter namens CZ-Doc2Pdf! Ist Shareware und für 30 Tage lauffähig! Dieser bedingt allerdings, dann Du den Adobe Acrobat (Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Viewer) installiert hast.

Wenn Du diesen hast, dann kannst Du bequem Deine 200 Dokumente konvertieren!

Das Programm findest Du hier.

Ein anderes Tool findest Du hier. 
Dieses benötigt nicht den Acrobat! Ist eine Trailversion! Ohne Registierschlüssel wird eine zusätzliche Seite mit "Werbung" des Konverters eingetragen!


----------



## reto (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *So "kostenlos" ist es dann auch wieder nicht!!!
> *



Doch! nachdem ich das PDF erstellt habe wird eine HTML-Seite mit Werbung aufgerufen. NA UND??? Das PDF selbst enthält keine Webung!

Sind die Free Webspace-Anbieter die Werbung einblenden etwa auch nicht "kostenlos"?


----------



## goela (10. September 2002)

Gut! Hast recht! Hab's anders interpretiert! Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## dfd1 (10. September 2002)

Habs auf ne andere Weise hingegriegt.

Habe alle Dateien mit dem Rename.exe (zu finden unter http://www.1-4a.com/rename/ ) unbenannt und dann mit dem Word-to-PDF konvertiert.

Geht schneller (meine Ansicht)

MFG
DFD


----------

